
Coronavirus: Crowdless app offers shoppers supermarket crowd levels - zeristor
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-52446658
======
zeristor
Somewhat reminded of the bar in Sante Fe, where people weren’t too sure if it
would be crowded or empty on the live music night

